# Novatac SPL-120 - unlock/replace LED?



## Signalcorpsoperator (May 10, 2021)

Good evening all, 

Just curious, does anyone here have the facilities to replace the LED in an old SPA Defense/Novatac SPL-120? Came across one of these older lights while unpacking, and would love to bring it into the 21st century with a newer LED module. 

Also, as I understand it, these lights can be unlocked? I've tried it a couple times, and so far haven't had any luck. . 

Thanks in advance!

Tom


----------



## WarriorOfLight (May 10, 2021)

It should be possible to unlock the Novatac with the "250 clicks method": 
https://www.hdssystems.com/Products/Legacy/

Also modding should be possible but the driver is not capable producing a very high current, and may be damaged. In the past a lot CPF people were changing the LED to a SSC K2 TFFC that is capable to double the output depending on the bin. The LED is also kind of old and should work perfect with the Novatac.
I think with a little bit search you should also find a few modding topics for Novatacs.


----------

